# Need info on beretta px4 storm .45 holsters



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im wondering if anyone knows where I can find a good leather shoulder holster that will also have the two magazine straps. I currently have a Blackhawk CQC serpa 2 holster and am about to get my CCW so I would like to know where I can find a good concealable holster for my px4. 

I appreciate any help, thanks.


----------

